# Riding high for the first time!!!



## Iverider (Jul 16, 2014)

Wheelmen meet in Waukesha is off and running!!!

Ive even experienced my first ordinary ride and let me tell you--there is NOTHING ordinary about it. Bike is a 60" Victory (victor replica I believe?) great bike, but I think I'll continue us to ride my arch truss to work.


----------



## mike j (Jul 17, 2014)

Looks like fun, think I'll stay on the ground for now.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 17, 2014)

I had the opportunity to ride one once. They ride surprisingly easier than one would think, It's getting on and off that is difficult.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 17, 2014)

Kool, good for you Pal!!!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 17, 2014)

We almost made that meet, should be a lot of fun! I give you props for getting up there- how did getting down go? 

Darcie


----------



## highwheel431 (Jul 17, 2014)

*Very ridable*

As you can tell by my handle one of my passions are high wheels.  These bicycles are very rideable as I use one as my daily rider during good weather.  I have accumulated over 42,000 miles on three separate machines with the majority of it done on a Columbia Light Roadster.  This was Columbia's top of the line model.  Mine weighs in at around 36#, quite light for a 53" wheeled machine.  I got hooked on these 27 years ago and started riding them seriously 20 years ago.  If you ever get the chance to try one you too can may get hooked. Wish I was at the national meet, but other commitments did not allow me to attend this year.  And to even make it worse I was in Chicago only 75 miles alway.

Ross


----------



## PhilipJ (Jul 17, 2014)

Who's that handsome guy walking next you?


----------



## Iverider (Jul 17, 2014)

That was my spotter. Got paid in chicken and rum or so I heard (not by me) rode 100 miles ending the day with him on a 1900 Iver. Only one pint of bourbon consumed.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 17, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> That was my spotter. Got paid in chicken and rum or so I heard (not by me) rode 100 miles ending the day with him on a 1900 Iver. Only one pint of bourbon consumed.



If you ever need a spotter.....lol...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2014)

This is one of those things on my bucket list. I figure if I can ride a unicycle this can't be too hard! V/r Shawn


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 18, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> This is one of those things on my bucket list. I figure if I can ride a unicycle this can't be too hard! V/r Shawn




You absolutely need to do it. It's not like riding a modern bike at all. Not only a totally different experience but totally exhilarating. It seemed to me anyway that you can actually go slower with more control than a safety bike. A much better turning radius since the front fork has no rake. Figure 8's are a blast. I can't afford to by my own right now but would love to get the opportunity to ride one again.


----------



## walter branche (Jul 18, 2014)

*lets ride ,on the wheel since 1975*


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 18, 2014)

[QUOTE=walter branche;364492 

 Absolutely, Classic!


----------



## Iverider (Jul 21, 2014)

Getting my butt in the saddle was the hardest part, but the owner taught me in stages. The emergency dismount of basically pushing back on the bars and sliding rearward off the bike was rather jarring on the ankles, but we didn't get to the point of grace just yet I'll probably own one of these someday, but that's in the distant future.

Between riding a unicycle vs a highwheel, a highwheel is easier, unless you're afraid of heights . I only say this because I've never successfully ridden a unicycle.


to anyone into pre 1918 bikes, I highly recommend you attend a meet sometime. Everyone was very nice and excited to share what they know and many even let you ride their bikes. I think a lot of times people look at the wheelmen site and get scared off, or worry their bike is not correct enough, but they're truly about riding and having fun doing it!




Nickinator said:


> We almost made that meet, should be a lot of fun! I give you props for getting up there- how did getting down go?
> 
> Darcie


----------



## willswares1220 (Jul 21, 2014)

krautwaggen, it was a pleasure meeting you and happy "high wheelin"


----------



## Iverider (Jul 22, 2014)

Likewise! Till we meet again!


----------



## filmonger (Jul 22, 2014)

Very Rock n Roll Walter! ........ Verrrry Cool Krautwaggen!


----------



## wasp3245 (Jul 24, 2014)

*Riding high with the Wheelmen*

Hello all 

Hope you were able to come out to Waukesha  and join the Wheelmen having fun up in the air ..for more photos please see link 

http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=6883

We'll be at Sauder Village the weekend of Aug 2nd and 3rd ..come out and have fun ! 







We have here Joff Summerfield   heading west on the next leg of his second round the world trip on a Penny Farthing ..(he rode in from Toronto ..to Waukesha WI) 
part of the group on the OHWT   ( ten mile ride )  we had   90 riders ..54 on high bikes

and group shoot taken at Old World Wisconsin .... 

for more information about the Wheelmen please link to thewheelmen.org 

Cheers Carey


----------



## bricycle (Jul 24, 2014)

looks like great fun....


----------



## willswares1220 (Jul 24, 2014)

The first time I actually mounted and road a highwheel bicycle when I was a "hippie" back in 1971 or 72. 

It was on my cousin's 1891 or 92 Columbia "Light Roadster" . I was doing a great job of riding until I tried to turn too sharp of a radius 

and fell to the pavement on my back. My cousin promptly ran over to his highwheel to see if there was any damage and never 

asked me if I was alright. That's priorities for ya!


----------

